# Can you delete quarantined viruses from the antivirus software’s graphic interface?



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Can you delete quarantined viruses from the antivirus software’s graphic interface?*

Hello all, I just switched to BitDefender and I am still sorting things out. I had quarantined viruses and I went down the list and clicked them all while holding Ctrl and then hit delete. I thought it was just going to remove the text description of the virus from the graphic interface but now it says the quarantine file is 0.0 MB. So now I am thinking oh shoot, where did they go? Did I mess things up? I know this is a dumb question, thanks in advance.


----------



## Linux Ownz (Feb 1, 2007)

Martingale00 said:


> Hello all, I just switched to BitDefender and I am still sorting things out. I had quarantined viruses and I went down the list and clicked them all while holding Ctrl and then hit delete. I thought it was just going to remove the text description of the virus from the graphic interface but now it says the quarantine file is 0.0 MB. So now I am thinking oh shoot, where did they go? Did I mess things up? I know this is a dumb question, thanks in advance.


ok if you have done that then you have deleted the virus from the quaritine vault! because if before u had for e.g 16mb of virus and press control then now you hae 0 then they have been deleted!! (I RECKONMEND SYMANTEC ITS VERY GOOD I HAVE IT) i have had more than 200 virus on my bros computer then when we did scan with avg(bad) it dected but could not delete so we put symantic witht the special settings and all of the virus GONE!!!!.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you have deleted the viruses permanently from the quarantine. What's wrong with deleting viruses from quarantine? :grin: I think you did nothing wrong. :grin:


----------



## Linux Ownz (Feb 1, 2007)

dorts said:


> I think you have deleted the viruses permanently from the quarantine. What's wrong with deleting viruses from quarantine? :grin: I think you did nothing wrong. :grin:


I AGREE WITH U!!!:grin: :grin:


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone! The reason I thought I screwed up because I thought if you disinfect a virus it can be permanently deleted but if it's quarantined it would be isolated from your system to prevent harm but still exist harmlessly in quarantine. When the quarantine folder said 0.0MB I thought I might have restored them. So what's the difference between disinfection and quarantine if you can simply delete the virus from quarantine, why doesn't the antivirus program just delete it automatically when disinfection fails?


----------



## Linux Ownz (Feb 1, 2007)

Martingale00 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! The reason I thought I screwed up because I thought if you disinfect a virus it can be permanently deleted but if it's quarantined it would be isolated from your system to prevent harm but still exist harmlessly in quarantine. When the quarantine folder said 0.0MB I thought I might have restored them. So what's the difference between disinfection and quarantine if you can simply delete the virus from quarantine, why doesn't the antivirus program just delete it automatically when disinfection fails?


The reason because it dose not delete is because you have to put a setting in your antivirus so each time it finds something it will auto delete!:grin: :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I reckon its a good feature actually :sayyes: There was once a time when I looked specifically for this...


----------

